# How long can I wait?



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

if you have some spare combs you can remove them anytime - Just feed back there honey to them - I did this with a empty box with a QE nailed on it - the bees then hauled the honey down below where the queen was and the brood nest was


----------



## Wrench12 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the responce so fast. We do have spare combs we can use. Wanted to add a pic also!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

heck - that ones ez - what kind of hive you going to put them in? it really don't matter - take along some zip ties - and some of those big hair clamps - cut a comb and fasten it to the top bar - when the bees have it stuck to the top bar - remove the hair clips and zip ties


----------



## Wrench12 (Jun 22, 2016)

We have top bar hives now. Plan on switching to langs in the spring.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

this would be a good one to start on if you have the equipment


----------



## Wrench12 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks. We do not currently have any lang equipment. I've been building top bar hives and we do have an extra hive. Oh yeah and it looks easy but it a two story cabin. Lol. Not to hard once the scaffold is set up!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Looks fairly straight forward. Just be prepared for more bees behind the wall. They may have run out of space behind the wall and started building comb on the outside. Hopefully, what you're seeing is all there is to remove. Good luck and wear some kind of safety harness.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Garys right - that hive an't worth you falling over and hitting the ground from 20' up


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

bee prepared to cut out, they are most likely in the walls also.


----------



## Wrench12 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hadnt thought of them being in the wall as well...I know there's another colony inside the wall on the other end. Will be prepared though!!


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

If you haven't hived them yet, I think the longer you wait the harder it will be.
I've had trouble keeping soft combs attached to top bars with hair clips, zip ties or wire. I had better luck using strips of cotton tee shirt as a sling stapled to each end of the bar.

Good Luck.


----------

